# 1939 Hawthorne Zeppelin Bike



## Kansas Mason (Mar 3, 2022)

The Hawthorne Zep was the top of the line for Montgomery Ward in 1939. Price was just $39.95 with the single speed hub. The bicycle has side jeweled reflectors that illuminate, 3-way lock that locks in center or right or left angles, Twin Bar frame’ chrome plated chainguard. Fork; “Shockmaster” springer. Saddle; Rubber cushioned Troxel saddle. Pedals; Torrington “Signal” pedals. Hubs; New departure WD front. Headlight; Delta Twin Silver Ray. Chain; Diamond roller. Carrier; Deluxe rear carrier with built in taillight. Handlebars; Streamlined. Grips; Teardrop rubber grips. Mostly original; with two exceptions: installation of official Zep speedometer and a hand-painted lightning bolt enhancement applied by the original owner.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2022)

Price?


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2022)

Is it restored? More photos please


----------



## Kansas Mason (Mar 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> Is it restored? More photos please



Not to my knowledge.  These were given to our Foundation by a donor!


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2022)

Not a 39, no price or link?


----------



## FSH (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks like it is listed here 








						Kansas Masonic Foundation from ClickBid Mobile Bidding Mobile Bidding
					

ClickBid Mobile Bidding Silent Auction for Kansas Masonic Foundation. Smartphone bidding web application.




					cbo.io


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2022)

"The Hawthorne Zep was the top of the line for Montgomery Ward in 1939. Price was just $39.95 with the single speed hub. The bicycle has side jeweled reflectors that illuminate, 3-way lock that locks in center or right or left angles, Twin Bar frame’ chrome plated chainguard. Fork; “Shockmaster” springer. Saddle; Rubber cushioned Troxel saddle. Pedals; Torrington “Signal” pedals. Hubs; New departure WD front. Headlight; Delta Twin Silver Ray. Chain; Diamond roller. Carrier; Deluxe rear carrier with built in taillight. Handlebars; Streamlined. Grips; Teardrop rubber grips. Mostly original; with two exceptions: installation of official Zep speedometer and a hand-painted lightning bolt enhancement applied by the original owner"


hand-painted lightning bolt enhancement applied by the original owner


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Like the others said not 1939. I’d say 1937 and it does not have a “Shockmaster” spring fork. Those are not signal pedals which would not be correct for this year anyway. A decent looking bike with Some liberties taken but description is way off. V/r Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 3, 2022)

I really like the lightning bolt!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 4, 2022)

I recall seeing that bike, or at least the tank, on Ebay a few years ago.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 4, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I recall seeing that bike, or at least the tank, on Ebay a few years ago.




That was this bike.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 4, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> That was this bike.
> View attachment 1582261



.....different bike


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 4, 2022)

The one I posted was on eBay for years. Not the one posted above.


bobcycles said:


> .....different bike


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)

The lighting bolt graphic is not a Hawthorn thing but came on other Snyder versions so some bad research on this restore


----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2022)

I would Love to find a true (Snyder frame) Zep project bike.....especially a red one - at least a frame and fork with Lock!


----------



## bergarabians (Apr 18, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Like the others said not 1939. I’d say 1937 and it does not have a “Shockmaster” spring fork. Those are not signal pedals which would not be correct for this year anyway. A decent looking bike with Some liberties taken but description is way off. V/r Shawn



Shawn, Can you help me out with what the correct pedals would have been on a '37 Zep??
Thank in advance! - Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2022)

bergarabians said:


> Shawn, Can you help me out with what the correct pedals would have been on a '37 Zep??
> Thank in advance! - Mark



Torrington 10s. V/r Shawn


----------

